# agressive tank mate killing all fish



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have a 20 gallon tank setup with 2 swordtail(pair) 1 gourami 3 glolight tetras, 1 gold tetra a threadfin rainbow one i think killi not sure, a golden wonder killi and 2 male and 3 female guppies. i had had 2 angels but 1 got agressive so i h ad to remove him then the other did the same so i removed him(he killed one of my female guppies) so i assumed i was safe but i woke up to find my males tail half eaten this morning and he will most likely die any idea who the culprut is? I NEED TO GET RID OF CULPRIT!

ooo ps i have some ghost shrimp (didnt know if that was a factor bcuz i saw them eat some of males tail this morning wshen he was hurt)

if u can help plz give me advice thank you!


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

First, you have too many fish for that tank and not enough of certain fish. Tetras and RainbowFish should be in groups of 5+. Second, the Killfish are going to attack most of your fish and are probably the ones responsible for the attacks, they shouldn't be with the other fish you have in there. They have big mouths and can eat small fish (and your shrimp) at their leisure. The ghost shrimp won't be a problem, but when they get big they can pick on 1'' fish sometimes, but don't believe they'll kill them. They'll eat basically any edible stuff that falls to the bottom, which would explain why they were feasting on the tail.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok thx i suspected the killi and switched him over to a friends 29 with larger fish u know miuch about parasites/


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Not really but what is the problem? Maybe I can help.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

in my 5 gallon which has my 2.5 months old guppies and 1 female i have noticed large (feces like) string that is clear and whitish in the anal region in the female and 1 fry


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah can't help you there mate, maybe just poop haha.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does it fall of, or is it always there? Stringy white poop can be caused by internal parasites. Nematode Worms sometimes can be seen sticking out of the anal opening. Less likely, Anchor Worms attach to the outside of the body.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

it went away after like 3days when i used the brazilpro


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

so my last male was killed even without the killi in tank so its either gourami this new kin d of fisjh(idk wat it is) or a single gold tetra doing this


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you see any aggressive behavior? Maybe your water conditions are off causing fish to die and the other fish are just eating the bodies.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Gouramis can be aggressive towards small fish if they are in an overstocked tank or stressed out.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

no its a dwarf and my oh is alittle of but not by much and just did water changes last week and ammonia isnt existing


----------

